# 6/25 trip to east bay



## GGGN (Nov 7, 2013)

6/25 trip to east bay looking for one or two people to split the trip. Will be leaving from Eagle Point. around 6 6:30 and fish till at least 2 maybe longer depending on how we feel and how things are going. $90.00 PM me if interested for an A.M. trip


----------



## GGGN (Nov 7, 2013)

Got a partner for tomorrow, but if interested in future trips PM me. I fish Trinty, east, Galveston, jetties and near shore and off shore sometimes. Always looking for company.


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent.


----------

